# Dislocated shoulder



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Has anyone ever dislocated their shoulder? 
I need a bit of advice.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Personally, no but I have dealt with several while on Ambulance work.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Personally, no but I have dealt with several while on Ambulance work.


Its the after you I am concerned about Dave, the shoulder was `put back´ within 45 mins, I have no pain just a bruised feeling when I move it, I really don´t know I have dislocated it.
I would like to know how long the sling was used, this thing is so cumbersome the only movement I must not make the doc said is up to the side so I have just put a belt round my middle with one of the stays attached to put my hand through to prevent me making that movement.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I dislocated mine several times whilst playing rugby, sometimes they, our coach or whoever, replaced it there and then, no problems.

A foot under the armpit and a quick pull on the arm and it popped in.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree with Drew and a sling not required.

Jan is your sling not a precaution in case there is a small fracture ? Discarding it could impair healing a fracture, follow medical advice.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Agree with Drew and a sling not required.
> 
> Jan is your sling not a precaution in case there is a small fracture ? Discarding it could impair healing a fracture, follow medical advice.
> 
> Terry


Ah well you were playing a rufty tufty game Drew, I had an argument with marble steps and I may have a tiny crack they said, but won´t know if there is or not until next week.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You'd better be a good girl until next week, then!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> You'd better be a good girl until next week, then!


Can I be naughty after that then>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Can I be naughty after that then>


The question is ...........Who could stop you. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The sling is to reduce, not stop, your movement and make you think about it and is unlikely to be supporting bones etc.

BUT, returning a dislocated shoulder to the correct position is NOT a task to be undertaken lightly as it is very easy to trap a nerve while replacing it, damaging the nerve PERMANENTLY. Hence why NO Paramedics or Ambulance Technicians or Nurses are allowed to return it - X-rays need to be taken to ensure correct replacement before the patient is allowed loose.... from my experience anyway.

Use the sling sensibly, it is there to help you ensure no further damage, dislocating wrecks muscles around the joint which take AT LEAST 6 weeks to rebuild...... The joint is stabilised by muscle and ligaments as well as tendons and all of those take time to rebuild - the same amount of time as knitting two bones together but that then requires the restrengtheing of the fracture to complete the task - at least 3 months for most fractures (except fingers, toes etc.).


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes Dave, I had an x-ray before and after it was replaced and Thursday I'll have an MRT to check for any other damage.
If I'd stayed in hospital it would have been done Friday but as that was impossible because of Motley I had to wait for an outpatients slot and am lucky it's being done so soon. 
I am using the hand normally, bends normally from the elbo, I just use the tie attached to an ordinary belt to keep my arm next to my body. Now and then taking the tie off and gently swinging the arm forwards and backwards per doctors instructions. No lifting or lifting the arm outwards. I have no discomfort anywhere and have not needed to take any pain killers at all. I think it was replaced so quickly it didn't know it had been out.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How's the soldier today Gert?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> How's the soldier today Gert?


Soldiering on Puddle, soldering on :laugh:

I took the buddy cumbersome thing off they gave me the Saturday, used a belt and one of the ties to keep the arm to my side. 
It´s OK for driving because gears are right side and I only have to steady the steering with the left. Navajo is redundant for a while as the gears are left side.
MRT tomorrow, but won´t know the result until the 13th. next week.
Heike comes tomorrow afternoon :grin2: my :angel:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My wife dislocated her shoulder and damaged the rotator cuff whilst in France when she fell from her bike. Fantastic service from the Pompiers, Agen hospital staff and the Caravan Club Duty Emergency Officers. It happened on Saturday morning and reset by early afternoon. She remained in until Monday when the Consultant was happy that pinning was not required. She wore a sling for about a week or so but more if the arm felt heavy. She was given some exercises to do with follow up on return to UK. It took about 4 months to be back to normal.
I was allowed to park the motorhome in the hospital grounds and visit as often as I liked plus they fed me Sunday lunch.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes I should have stayed in Ray, but impossible with Motley I would never leave him alone.
The MRT would have been done the next day had I stayed in, one week later is not bad.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayc said:


> My wife dislocated her shoulder and damaged the rotator cuff whilst in France when she fell from her bike. Fantastic service from the Pompiers, Agen hospital staff and the Caravan Club Duty Emergency Officers. It happened on Saturday morning and reset by early afternoon. She remained in until Monday when the Consultant was happy that pinning was not required. She wore a sling for about a week or so but more if the arm felt heavy. She was given some exercises to do with follow up on return to UK. It took about 4 months to be back to normal.
> I was allowed to park the motorhome in the hospital grounds and visit as often as I liked plus they fed me Sunday lunch.


Centre Hospitalier d'Agen is a place I visit frequently and where my recent surgery was done, like you I am full of praise for the staff and the simple fact that parking is free and yes, there is often a MH or two parked there......

No facilities as an aire but good to know if the worst happens......:wink2:


----------

